# Cut off date



## B.McTeer (8 Mar 2005)

Does anyone out there when the cut off date for getting into Primary Reserve summer training this year in regards to the 39 Bg area   ???. Cause I'm about 4 weeks from my medical being complete. does anyone know if this will be to late to take part in this year summer BMQ/SQ in 39 Bg area. i would be most gratefull to get an answer.

Thank again
B.McTeer


----------



## Canuck_25 (9 Mar 2005)

Well, if it makes you feel better, i haven't done any testing yet. I have to travel for 6 hours to victoria to do it. Well, if I get in, ill probably see you at basic


----------



## B.McTeer (9 Mar 2005)

Oh yeah thats sweet stuff dude. Hope you make it in time. 

B.McTeer

P.S. What Unit are trying to get in?


----------



## Canuck_25 (9 Mar 2005)

B.McTeer said:
			
		

> Oh yeah thats sweet stuff dude. Hope you make it in time.
> 
> B.McTeer
> 
> P.S. What Unit are trying to get in?



 OO the Rocky Mountain Rangers. I considered joining the Canadian Scottish but looks like ill be attending thomsan river university this fall.


----------



## The_Stu (10 Mar 2005)

I just got my app in, also to Victoria, weird eh, but ya, the recruiter said chances were good. And im going Canadian Scottish.


----------



## B.McTeer (12 Mar 2005)

Nice man. are you going for A or B company. A company being out of Victoria and B company from the rest of the Island.

B.McTeer


----------



## The_Stu (12 Mar 2005)

A I asume, im in Victoria going to UVic, what about you?


----------



## B.McTeer (13 Mar 2005)

yeah same here. But im still in High School


----------



## Canuck_25 (13 Mar 2005)

Anyone know where basic is located this summer?


----------



## LordOsborne (13 Mar 2005)

Beats me, but i'm in the same boat as you guys. (UVic student, applying for A) I went back for my officer interview a week and a half ago, and they told me my medical file was in Borden for another week or two. i was also told my chances of getting into summer BMQ were pretty good. where it'll be held is another question


----------



## The_Stu (13 Mar 2005)

Ive got my tests on the 23rd (hopefully, waiting to book it on monday when they open up, lazy government not working weekends) As far as location I was told Kelowna I think it was, ya, either Kelowna or possibly, but not likely, some middle-of-nowhere-dustbowl-town in Northern Alberta. So fingers crossed for Kelowna.


----------



## LordOsborne (13 Mar 2005)

by "dustbowl" and "alberta", did you mean Wainwright?


----------



## Canuck_25 (13 Mar 2005)

or suffield

 I heard stories about it being in B.C. somewhere. Chilliwack maby?


----------



## LordOsborne (13 Mar 2005)

i heard something from my old cadet buddies that chilliwack is used for weekend training but not much more.. i doubt that's accurate, though. I don't really care where i'm sent, just as long as i'm sent period.


----------



## B.McTeer (14 Mar 2005)

i think i got the rep on where it is. BMQ will be held in chillawack and SQ will be held in Wainwright aka "small dust bowl town in the middle of no where Alberta" lol so yeah that what ive heard.

B.McTeer 

P.S. hope to see you all down at the armoury some time ;D


----------



## LordOsborne (14 Mar 2005)

yeah, if all goes well, i'll be seeing some of you guys pretty soon ;D


----------



## Canuck_25 (14 Mar 2005)

Ya, im going for my tests (all of them in one day  ) on the 22nd of March. Just a NCM status in infantry. I hope i make basic for this summer


----------



## The_Stu (14 Mar 2005)

I just booked all mine for the 23rd, too bad my 22nd is already full.


----------



## Canuck_25 (15 Mar 2005)

The_Stu said:
			
		

> I just booked all mine for the 23rd, too bad my 22nd is already full.



 When did you book it? I booked mine on the 11th of March


----------



## B.McTeer (15 Mar 2005)

lol i did mine last july hahaha


----------



## The_Stu (16 Mar 2005)

I booked it Monday, so the 14th.


----------



## LordOsborne (16 Mar 2005)

best of luck to you


----------



## B.McTeer (16 Mar 2005)

isn't this kinda cool we all mite be in the same basic course for the same unit. hope one of you lads turns out to be my firing team partner. Anywho best of luck to you in your tests.  


B.McTeer


----------



## Loadmaster (16 Mar 2005)

B.McTeer


Do you have any relatives in the military?? More so the engineers?????


----------



## B.McTeer (16 Mar 2005)

Remuster said:
			
		

> B.McTeer
> 
> 
> Do you have any relatives in the military?? More so the engineers?????



No not to my knowledge at this moment. But my Dad is Ex-Airforce. There may an unknown relative of mine who is an Engineer, ill have to look in to it. why? is there someone you know with the last name McTeer???


----------



## Loadmaster (16 Mar 2005)

Yeh, when I was on my engineer 3's (a long time ago) there was a McTeer on my course and he is from BC.


----------



## B.McTeer (16 Mar 2005)

was his first name Terry????


----------



## Loadmaster (16 Mar 2005)

S**t I can't remember right now, I will have to dig for my old course photo's.


----------



## B.McTeer (17 Mar 2005)

was your course in Chilliwack when it was still a CFB????


----------



## Loadmaster (17 Mar 2005)

I did mine at CFSME in Gagetown.


----------



## Canuck_25 (17 Mar 2005)

B.McTeer said:
			
		

> isn't this kinda cool we all mite be in the same basic course for the same unit. hope one of you lads turns out to be my firing team partner. Anywho best of luck to you in your tests.
> 
> 
> B.McTeer



 Well, ill be in a different unit, but going to the same basic


----------



## JustinIverson (17 Mar 2005)

Canuck_25 said:
			
		

> Well, ill be in a different unit, but going to the same basic



When is your basic and what for??


----------



## Canuck_25 (17 Mar 2005)

JustinIverson said:
			
		

> When is your basic and what for??



 OO, summer (june or july.) The basic is for reserve regiments.


----------



## LordOsborne (18 Mar 2005)

hey, i just wanted to post an update. 

I'm pleased to say that my med file came back a-ok and i'm just waiting for my unit to get back from Cougar Salvo so that i can get sworn in  

I hope everyone else's process goes smoothly and quickly.
best of luck to you all

Cheers,
pat


----------



## B.McTeer (18 Mar 2005)

dude im in the same boat just wait my med files to come back they been gone 2 weeks and 5 days so i hope there on there way back with out the evil letter this time i hope :'( . Oh And i have a question LordOsborne   how long did your med files take????
 B.McTeer


----------



## LordOsborne (18 Mar 2005)

Apparenly, the files processed very quickly. They were away for about four and a half weeks, maybe a bit less. I was told it would take longer, if anything, because Borden was also processing the ROTP medical files. i'm just relieved everything came back quickly :blotto:


----------



## B.McTeer (18 Mar 2005)

damn ok i got alittle while to wait still (f*cken hurry up and wait AHHHHHHH) well its spring break now so that will help to kill 2 more weeks off and i hope that will be all :threat:


----------



## LordOsborne (20 Mar 2005)

yeah, it's always "hurry up and wait"  :-\


----------



## B.McTeer (20 Mar 2005)

Hey LordOsborne question does the regiment get back from cougar salvo on the 25 or do u know and one question how old are you?


----------



## LordOsborne (20 Mar 2005)

i have no idea when they get back exaclty. they told me i'd get a call on the 31st and i'd go and have coffee with them to discuss my training options. I'm 18, turining 19 next month.


----------



## B.McTeer (20 Mar 2005)

ok cool thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## LordOsborne (20 Mar 2005)

sure thing McTeer


----------



## B.McTeer (20 Mar 2005)

update: forgot to post from friday. i called CFRC and they said my medical is on its way back but the mail is back logged due to ROTP appilcations so it will be about 2 weeks.


----------



## LordOsborne (20 Mar 2005)

they told me the same thing, but it only took a week. so who knows, you might get lucky :soldier:


----------



## B.McTeer (21 Mar 2005)

wel thenl let us hope and pray then.      hey lordosborne how long did your whole application process take?


----------



## LordOsborne (21 Mar 2005)

um, not including the time it took to compile my paperwork? just under 4 months. like i said earlier, the RC said they rushed my application a bit. the RC recieved my file on the 25th of december.


----------



## B.McTeer (21 Mar 2005)

just coming up on 11 months here you lucky B*sterd lol


----------



## LordOsborne (21 Mar 2005)

i guess i got lucky... just hold the course and you'll do fine, McTeer


----------



## Canuck_25 (21 Mar 2005)

Ill be leaving now to victoria for tests. 5 hour drive   

 I guess i got lucky, all tests and interview in one day. I start the day at 7:45 AM and who knows when it will end.


----------



## LordOsborne (21 Mar 2005)

you'll finish around 3, depending on how many people are there with you


----------



## Canuck_25 (23 Mar 2005)

LordOsborne said:
			
		

> you'll finish around 3, depending on how many people are there with you



 Well, finished at 2. Passed all the tests, almost did well enough on the CFAT for infantry officer even though i fucked up badly. Passed medical, but they want to look into my past experience with runners knees, so that will delay my medical for a bit. The physical was easy, did 40 pushups, and i have to tell ya, that is the fruitess music ive ever heard. One funny part of the physical was when the tester was holding my legs while doing situps, i accidently farted, not once, but three times ( I ate subway for lunch ). I was to busy saying sorry and i fucked up on my situps, only getting 43. The interview was also easy, talked with the interviewer like he was my best friend, and he congratulated me on doing well on my interview.


 All in all, it was a fun day


----------



## The_Stu (23 Mar 2005)

ahahaha, thats awesome, Ive got all mine tomorrow, hopefully it goes as well as yours did.


----------



## LordOsborne (23 Mar 2005)

hey congrats. the farting's not cool though  :-X lol

pat


----------



## The_Stu (23 Mar 2005)

Well I passed the CFAT, but the doctor told me i have above average blood pressure, not high, just above average. So I have to go to the doctor, get it checked out, get something signed. They wouldnt let me take the physical either. Oh well, the way I see it I get to practice more and beat you all on pushups and situps  ;D


----------



## Rubes (26 Mar 2005)

Does anyone know where BMQ for the Queens Own Rifles (out of Toronto) is held?


----------



## B.McTeer (29 Mar 2005)

i have no idea. not a clue this is a B.C. thread mostly so post it in the main forums I'm sure some will answer your question


----------



## B.McTeer (30 Mar 2005)

The_Stu said:
			
		

> Well I passed the CFAT, but the doctor told me i have above average blood pressure, not high, just above average. So I have to go to the doctor, get it checked out, get something signed. They wouldnt let me take the physical either. Oh well, the way I see it I get to practice more and beat you all on pushups and situps   ;D



Three words Man "Bring It On" :threat: lol jk you will proably smoke me there i only did 22 push ups and 38 sit ups so yeah you should beat me


----------



## The_Stu (31 Mar 2005)

haha, ya everything went fine at the doctors, my blood pressure was 120/70, so I sent in my form that the doctor signed, hopefully I can finish off my physical and interview next week.


----------



## B.McTeer (5 Apr 2005)

update.   My med files have come back a-ok. now im just waiting to ge6t a call from the regiment to finish this whole thing off


----------



## LordOsborne (5 Apr 2005)

congrats, Mcteer. i'm going to get a call this week about when i'm scheduled for my officer boards


----------



## The_Stu (7 Apr 2005)

Well my med files just got sent out today and I got my physical scheduled for monday, looks like the interview will have to wait until my med comes back.


----------



## LordOsborne (10 Apr 2005)

is there a reason why? they didn't wait for my med file to return to borden before they scheduled my interview.


----------



## B.McTeer (10 Apr 2005)

yeah same here thats wierd ??? did you have a major problem during your medical or something


----------



## LordOsborne (12 Apr 2005)

any updates, mcteer? i'm still waiting for a date for my boards..


----------



## B.McTeer (12 Apr 2005)

No man I'm still waiting for the regiment to call. so I'm just hanging in there. I'm betting it'll be next week.


----------



## LordOsborne (12 Apr 2005)

good stuff. i'm gonna get a call sometime this week..


----------



## B.McTeer (12 Apr 2005)

OK lol there is an update, since i did my PT test back in July of last year it has since expired so tomorrow morning at 09:30 i have to do it again. you know what that means. I have to listen to that "motivational" Music again NOOOOOOOOOOO. lol

B.McTeer


----------



## LordOsborne (12 Apr 2005)

up two three down two threee... up two three down to three  :blotto:


----------



## The_Stu (12 Apr 2005)

Im not sure why they wont let me do it, I think I might phone up the recruiter tomorrow and see if he can swing anything. I think if you have problems and get off track, if you dont get all your stuff done in that one day, then the process isnt as streamlined. I will phone tomorrow and find out.


----------



## B.McTeer (13 Apr 2005)

did my PT test again today, passed of course. so ill be getting a call early next week to get sworn in and stuff.


----------



## Whiskey_Dan (13 Apr 2005)

I just got a call from the RC in Vancouver today and they scheduled me an appointment to do my aptitude test but nothing else. Is that normal for it to be done one or two at a time like that? Or is it suppose to go all at the same time?
I have one last question...I know the RC is at 1070 W Georgia in downtown but is it on the first floor? or do I have to go upstairs to talk to someone?
Thanks
Dan


----------



## LordOsborne (13 Apr 2005)

it all depends on your RC... i don't think you have much to worry about.

the last time i checked, the Van. RC is indeed on the first floor.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (13 Apr 2005)

Whiskey_Dan said:
			
		

> I just got a call from the RC in Vancouver today and they scheduled me an appointment to do my aptitude test but nothing else. Is that normal for it to be done one or two at a time like that? Or is it suppose to go all at the same time?
> I have one last question...I know the RC is at 1070 W Georgia in downtown but is it on the first floor? or do I have to go upstairs to talk to someone?
> Thanks
> Dan



The offices (and the classroom where the testing is done) is on the 8th floor ... the PT test (only) is done in a little room on the main (street level) floor.


----------



## B.McTeer (16 Apr 2005)

so LordOsborne anything yet any updates?


----------



## Canuck_25 (17 Apr 2005)

I have to wait 6-8 months for my medical files to be proccessed. Everything else is done.


----------



## B.McTeer (17 Apr 2005)

Canuck_25 said:
			
		

> I have to wait 6-8 months for my medical files to be proccessed. Everything else is done.



6 TO 8 MONTHS WHOA dude that sucks man. that means all your tests but your cfat will expire and you will have to do them all again. that sucks dude


----------



## LordOsborne (17 Apr 2005)

Hey McTeer. No updates, since my "handler" is on leave till mid next week. so until then, i've got to wait some more :dontpanic:


----------



## B.McTeer (17 Apr 2005)

lol handler lol. who is your "handler"


----------



## LordOsborne (18 Apr 2005)

that would be Lt. Soley at the C-Scotts


----------



## B.McTeer (19 Apr 2005)

he might be mine too i cant keep track anymore Ive had i think Ive had 4 now ??? lol. I'm so Confused lol


----------



## LordOsborne (19 Apr 2005)

chances are it's him.. everyone else i've talked to is an NCM, so i think he's in charge of recruiting for A coy.


----------



## Canuck_25 (19 Apr 2005)

B.McTeer said:
			
		

> 6 TO 8 MONTHS WHOA dude that sucks man. that means all your tests but your cfat will expire and you will have to do them all again. that sucks dude



oops, i meant 6-8 weeks 

 Well, my medical was sent to Bordon on April 4th. So, if it takes 6-8 weeks, I should make it in for BMQ this summer


----------



## LordOsborne (19 Apr 2005)

6-8 weeks is, from what i've heard, the ideal time an application is supposed to take. if that's how long yours actually does take, well then i'm happy for you


----------



## B.McTeer (19 Apr 2005)

Oh crap not again. Well my file is really old apparently, cause well my interview just expired lol. thats 3 things so that have. well I'm going in on the 21st at 09:30 to do it again. so yeah i hate this lol


----------



## LordOsborne (21 Apr 2005)

Partial update:
I got a call today from Lt. Soley... no news as of yet about officer boards. However, he's going to get back to me tomorrow after the DCO does some checking around. so, with luck, i'll have my boards in a little while.


----------



## B.McTeer (21 Apr 2005)

Update:

Capt.Craig At CFRC said i should be sworn next week, but it still all depends if the Regiment will have my file by then or not. So other then that im good  ;D to go about bloody time 

B.McTeer


----------



## LordOsborne (22 Apr 2005)

*shakes fist*

"i'd be there too if it weren't for you meddling kids!"

congrats McTeer


----------



## Canuck_25 (22 Apr 2005)

Lord Osborn, are you a university student? If so, what school do you attend?


----------



## LordOsborne (22 Apr 2005)

Canuck_25, yes i am a university student. I just finished my 1st year of school at UVic (University of Victoria on vancouver island). my major is history.


----------



## B.McTeer (22 Apr 2005)

LordOsborne said:
			
		

> *shakes fist*
> 
> "i'd be there too if it weren't for you meddling kids!"
> 
> congrats McTeer




hehehehehehe


----------



## B.McTeer (26 Apr 2005)

UPDATE

I just got Sworn in this afternoon down at the armoury. After 10 months im done YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## LordOsborne (26 Apr 2005)

about freaking time is all i can say. good job McTeer... see you soon


----------



## Canuck_25 (28 Apr 2005)

Glad to hear McTeer  

 Im just waiting now, ill most likely get my call around June. Untill then, i guess ill have to keep myself busy. Right now im working for the provincial NDP in the North Island riding. Never new politics could be so fun ;D


----------



## Sivad (11 May 2005)

hey guys, i'm also waiting and waiting after calling a few times i hope to find out whats going on whether i'm going to be sworn in or not thiis weekend as far as BMQ I was told there holding one on May 16th in Alberta and if its full the hold it at chilliwack BC too.  i was also told from the CFRC that I would not make the BMQ but the Rocky mountain rangers would take me in sept anyways.  i filed all my paper work back in Feb and did all my testing in one day on the 19th of march (in kamloops) but the lady at BMQ said she had to right up some info on me (standard process i was told) and she will not get to it for awhile. So i wait........


----------



## The_Stu (16 May 2005)

update.

did my interview, my medical was sent out on apr. 7th I believe, so im waiting for my phone call.


----------



## B.McTeer (19 May 2005)

well done man. im just waiting to see if i have been loaded onto a course this summer.

best of luck

B.McTeer


----------



## LordOsborne (19 May 2005)

every single time i call, they tell me i'm a sure shot for BMQ in July, and i haven't even been sworn in yet  

so i don't think you've got anything to worry about McTeer


----------



## Polish Possy (19 May 2005)

I am not sure if it is the same there but i have a interview in the first week of June and I was told the cut off date is June 9th I dunno if that helps


----------



## LordOsborne (19 May 2005)

-UPDATE-

i was called this afternoon to return to victoria by for tuesday so i can get sworn in and kitted out. My interview will be later that same week, most likely on saturday.  ;D


----------



## Tbird (20 May 2005)

Good for you!


----------



## LordOsborne (20 May 2005)

thanks Tbird. now i have to figure out how i'm going to get all that kit back to my apartment


----------



## B.McTeer (20 May 2005)

got a big closet......cause your going to need one im dead seroius too lol


----------



## Polish Possy (22 May 2005)

I got my call back on friday I have the last interview on the cut off date 8:20 pm june 9th ....Now I need a fancy pancy pair of pants and a nice shirt   :


----------



## Canuck_25 (25 May 2005)

I dont know how I should vent my anger, but i guess a forum is a better place than the ear of a recruiter.

 Now, i did a extended medical for my knees and my feet. Last week i recieve a letter in the mail that they need another extended medical for my feet because i have "bilateral feet." Well, holly fucking shit boys, looks like I wont be gettin in unless someone at the recruiting centre pitties me and talks to someone higher up. 

 It's funny, i have had so much trouble trying to get recruited by the Canadian forces. It's funny that i had to try hard to get in.


----------



## Sivad (25 May 2005)

Sounds pretty Shitty Canuck_25 I seem to be getting a run around too I Have now successfully talked to 8 diffrent people and the person at the top of the list has droped the ball more times then anyone i know of.  i had to call down to Vancouver again today to find out what was happening.  I talked to Lt. D.... and she informed me that she is sorry but will try to get to it as soon as possible.  all she has left to do and send my file to her boss to get him to sign it.  I was told this is the only thing holding my file up.  and that it will probably be another 2 weeks before i know whether i'm in or not.


----------



## Zero216 (26 May 2005)

Hello, in case anyone is wondering the cut off date for my area (Windsor) I believe is June 3rd for the summer. I just had my interview and my physical is tomorrow. My medical is May 30th. I'm really hoping to get in for the summer, but my chances are slim.


----------



## Canuck_25 (27 May 2005)

Well, I was told that they would place a "urgent" sticker on my file and send it to Borden right away. The said I still have a chance to get in. What I dont get is this due date for files. I was told at the recruiting center some odd stuff that kinda contradicted this due date. From what they told me, it almost sounds like it dosn't exist. Well, ill give a call tommorow to the Canadian Scottish and see if I can extract some info from them.



 I hope it all goes well, i dont really want to be spending another 2 months at home before I go to UNI. I have to get out of here!


----------



## MysticLies (27 May 2005)

Zero216 said:
			
		

> Hello, in case anyone is wondering the cut off date for my area (Windsor) I believe is June 3rd for the summer. I just had my interview and my physical is tomorrow. My medical is May 30th. I'm really hoping to get in for the summer, but my chances are slim.



As in Windsor Ontario...cause thats were I live. I got a letter in that says the process must be completed before June 17th to get accepted into BMQ which starts around June 26th. I hope its not June 3rd because that would be terrible.


----------



## Tbird (27 May 2005)

Hey Canuck_25 You said you wanted to get outta here. Where is "here"? Do you live in a small town? Just curious


----------



## The_Stu (27 May 2005)

That sucks, sounds like a lot of you guys are having troubles. I think my paperwork got sent to my unit, it was hard to tell, the guy I talked to had a thick accent. I guess I should probably phone up to the Scottish Regiment too and see whats happening.


----------



## WilliamMcCracken (27 May 2005)

Interesting, I just came here, been reading some forums, learning more and more each minute...  Didn't know you could apply for Canadian Scottish, I wonder if that is what my grandfather was in during WWII.  anyways, best of luck to all.  l





Life's too short so love the one you've got.


----------



## Canuck_25 (27 May 2005)

Tbird said:
			
		

> Hey Canuck_25 You said you wanted to get outta here. Where is "here"? Do you live in a small town? Just curious



 Really small town. Im just sick of the parents and siblings.


Great place to retire, not grow up. 10 years ago it was far better. Thats because the economy was booming and people had money. Now, its dead.


----------



## LordOsborne (3 Jun 2005)

just an update... i've been called and given a date for my officer boards at the C-Scots. still no concrete word on my BMQ.. it's still tenatively the 4th of july in C-wack


----------



## The_Stu (4 Jun 2005)

Argh this waiting is killing me, especially since the recruiter at the scottish regiment wont phone me back. Do theyhave some rule against phoning long distance or something?


----------



## LordOsborne (4 Jun 2005)

i doubt they care about long-distance calls.. your profile says you live in vic, so i'm assuming they gave you the Bay St. Armouries' number (363 - 8153).. but if that's not the case, then try some of these other numbers that are on the unit website.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/canadian_scottish/

(just scroll down to the bottom)


also, understand that the regiment has stood down for the time being, so there isn't a recruiter there all of the time.


----------



## The_Stu (4 Jun 2005)

Ya, I go to school in Vic, but I moved home with my parents for the summer, which is not in vic. Ya i remember him saying something about that awhile back now. Do they come in on certain days, or certain hours? Or is it just random?


----------



## LordOsborne (4 Jun 2005)

it beats me what hours they keep. during regular training, there's usually someone there during usual working hours on thursday. if nobody is answering the recruiting phone on a thursday, try calling the office.


----------



## McFarlane (5 Jun 2005)

I live in London, and the recruiting centre here says that the cutoff date is June 3.  I have yet to get a call from them, and I finished my last medical Friday, May 13.  I was told by a Captain at the recruiting centre that as long as my part 2 medical went well, there's a 100% chance of me getting in for the summer.  After I was finished my medical, the Dr said I was recommended for employment.  I was just wondering what is up?  Why haven't I been called?  I saw on the forums here that some people have had their medicals after I have, and are already sworn in.  They are in different regions, but I would hope the oppurtunities would be equal everwhere. ???

I am joining 4RCR in 31CBG at Wolseley Barracks.


----------



## The_Stu (7 Jun 2005)

Do you know the number for the office Osbourne? Ya Mcfarlane, im in the same boat, was told I was pretty much a sure thing and my files been sent to the unit. Dont know what theyre waiting for but theyre certainly cutting it close.


----------



## LordOsborne (7 Jun 2005)

unless they've changed it, the Orderly Room number is (250) 363 3818. 

best of luck to you.. i'm going to be at the armouries on friday morning for my Officer interview boards.


----------



## The_Stu (7 Jun 2005)

Well apparently someone from their recruiting office got a job in vancouver or something, and thats why I havent been called yet. So I left yet another message with someone at the office, and she had no idea when I will be called.


----------



## LordOsborne (7 Jun 2005)

you're correct. the former ranking officer of the recruiting in Victoria, Lt. Soley, has been moved to brigade recruiting or someting, so they are currently shuffling around


----------



## The_Stu (13 Jun 2005)

STILL waiting, when should I be getting worried? When do they cut it off and stop swearing people in for the summer courses? And does anyone know any other phone numbers for recruiting at the Scottish Regiment, phoning the advertised one has become a lost cause.


----------



## B.McTeer (13 Jun 2005)

you could try the orderly room at 363-3818 thats really the only other number they might be able to help you out


----------



## The_Stu (13 Jun 2005)

Ya, I tried that, they told me they couldnt help me, beyond passing a message on to the recruiting people, who have not returned said message yet.


----------



## The_Stu (15 Jun 2005)

Looks like im waiting for next year, or possibly december, when they might run a weekend BMQ in victoria. Apparently the two people that were supposed to take over recruiting havent bothered to come into work for a couple weeks, or anwser their phones. It figures, I pass all the tests and im thwarted by ineptitude at the last possible step.


----------



## Polish Possy (15 Jun 2005)

there is alot of moving around going on ... The person I talked to it was their last day before they were going to Québec for the summer, how ever they said they would call me and let me know how I did.


----------



## LordOsborne (20 Jun 2005)

The_Stu, i was also partially affected by Lt. Soley's departure to go handle recruiting for the brigade. he had handled my file almost exclusively from the start. 

you have to realise that the regiment's budget may not allow for a recruiter to be there answering the phones and doing te paperwork, which really sucks. the unit is on standby at the moment, from what i'm told, and a lot of people have already left for their summer courses, which leaves a bit of a vaccuum. it's really unfortunate that you got caught in the quagmire, but keep a stiff upper lip and a positive attitude and everything will sort itself out in due course. 

till then, bestof luck to ye


----------



## LordOsborne (22 Jun 2005)

well, 12 days till I leave for BMQ in chilliwack  ;D  i wish everyone who is still in the system the best of luck, and just to stick with it and keep a positive attitude


----------

